# Mixing Apple Red and Brandywine Kandy Basecoats



## TonyCool (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for pictures of paint jobs where there is a mix HOK Kandy Apple Red and BrandyWine basecoats to some ratios 40/60, 50/50, 60/40, 70/30 etc... Just to prove I exhaustively searched the forum before posting a new thread, here are a few of the threads I looked at:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...ywine-1-2-apple-red-mix-over-silver-base.html
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/71753-paint-price-kandy.html
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/292854-candy-reds-brandywine-2.html

Out of these threads probably the first one had the most useful information but pictures are all gone... 

According to one of the threads this is 75% candy red and 25% brandywine. It seems too dark.











Specially considering this is pure brandywine over silver:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't know if this might help but ford has a new brandy color on there 2013 cars saw it at the dealer and it's pretty deep maybe worth looking at , cause I think it's a 2 stage might save you on time & money if it's the color your looking for , looks like a deep burgandy Kandy


----------



## TonyCool (Dec 18, 2012)

chef said:


> Don't know if this might help but ford has a new brandy color on there 2013 cars saw it at the dealer and it's pretty deep maybe worth looking at , cause I think it's a 2 stage might save you on time & money if it's the color your looking for , looks like a deep burgandy Kandy


Actually I did look at Red Candy Metallic, if that's the color you are talking about. 










It's a very very nice color as far as stock factory colors go. Having said that it's a little in the light side especially when the sun hits it directly. 










Before considering going with a custom color I looked at pretty much every shade of factory red metallic. Some of the best were: Honda Candy Sonoma Red, Honda Candy Durango Red, Honda Candy Caliente Red, Kawasaki Candy Fire Red, Honda Candy Glory Red, Ford Candy Red Metallic, Ford Ruby Red Metallic, Mazda Redfire Red Pearl, Chevrolet crystal red metallic, Ford redfire metallic, Lexus Matador Red Mica, Dodge Inferno Red Pearl, Chevrolet Magnetic Red Metallic II, Porsche Ruby Red, Acuara Redondo Red Pearl. I also liked McLaren Volcano Red, Alfa Romeo 4c Cherry Red Metallic, and Lamborghini Rosso Effesto but found it impossible to find their color codes.
 
I do certainly appreciate the feedback though all comments are welcome :thumbsup:. If you were thinking of another color I didn't look at let me know to make sure I take a look.

I'd like to see if there is a mix between candy brandywine and candy apple red I like better than everything else. Not compromising in color as it looks like this is going to cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

TonyCool said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for pictures of paint jobs where there is a mix HOK Kandy Apple Red and BrandyWine basecoats to some ratios 40/60, 50/50, 60/40, 70/30 etc... Just to prove I exhaustively searched the forum before posting a new thread, here are a few of the threads I looked at:
> 
> ...


Really depends on how many coats,shade of the basecoat(there are many shades of silver),list goes on,there's so many variables when it comes to candies,if you're looking at a chip at the jobber its only a rough idea of the color you'll end up with.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## TonyCool (Dec 18, 2012)

Back from holidays. TTT


----------



## harringtondl (Mar 3, 2013)

*Also interested in mix of HOK apple red and Brandywine*

I'm interested in any thoughts and experiences regarding a mix of HOK Apple Red and HOK Brandywine. My car is just in the shop for a month of body work prior to the Kandy painting. I've got about three weeks to settle on a color. Based on some internet work and some car shows, I'm leaning toward a 20% Brandywine - 80% Apple Red mix (4 parts of Apple Red to one part of Brandywine). Any comments would be appreciated. The photos show the car to be painted. It's now Hot Hues (painted 4 years ago), not Kandy, and is in need of a repaint. It will be two-tone like it is now, with Pagan Gold on top. It is the bottom color that I have to decide upon.




















Sorry for all the extra photos. This is my first post, and I tried to put in the just the first photo, but it somehow grabbed all the photos. I tried to edit the post and delete five of them, but I don't see how to delete them. Oh well, you might be interested in the engine... it is an 8-liter from a 70 Buick Stage 1 block, with roller cam, Diamond pistons and an 8.71 roots blower. 
Dave Harrington Troy, Michigan


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Depending on the painter that bike might not be too dark the more coats of candy the darker is going to get


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pics?


----------

